# Adjusting recipes for commercial oven



## thequeenoftreat (Dec 11, 2014)

Hoping to get some help.  I cater parties mainly in clients homes and so all the baking I do is either in my own Miele convection ovens or on site.  I always use oven thermometers and instant read thermometers to guage baking results and get fairly consistent results.

I have volunteered to bake for a hospice once a week and today was my first day.  They have a Hobart Commercial oven with fan forced air.  I baked brownies and a Lemon and Olive loaf.  I adjusted the oven temp down to 325 and checked it with an oven thermometer.  The brownies were baked in a 13 x 9 pan on the middle shelf.  The edges were a tad overcooked and the brownies were done in about 35 minutes (temp was 180 - I like them a bit fudgy) , in a residential convection oven would have been about 45 minutes at 350.

The lemon loaf - oy!  It was baked slightly to the right of middle on the second upper shelf due to other stuff in the oven. One side (the one closest to the middle and thus the fan) rose much more than the other and puffed out over the glass loaf tin.  I did turn the pan after about 20 minutes and it took 40 minutes to bake to 197. The entire loaf browned way more than it does in residential ovens and even though the internal temp reached 197, it collapsed slightly when removed from the pan on the side that was on the outside initially. In my Miele, this loaf bakes beautifully at 350 for 52 minutes.

After cooling an hour, slices showed non uniform baking.  It looked like the edge initially on the outside was denser and this was also the collapsed edge.

The oven was set at 325 with the fan setting on low.  High was an option but not sure if I should have gone with that or not.

What could I have done differently?  Should I adjust anything else?  I don't think I can turn the fan off completely.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I had the same issue at work.

Where I'm at I have 2 commercial convection ovens to deal with.

I can not turn off the fans, and when using regular conventional oven there's still a fan on in the back of the oven but on very low.

I have had to experiment with shelf placement and temperature adjustment to get the results I used to get with my regular home oven.

You might have to do the same.

Record your results until you are used to the ovens.


----------

